# شريط ترانيم صلاة



## جورج كرسبو (6 فبراير 2006)

ترنيمة ربى يسوع الغالى 

http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack01.mp3 


ترنيمة انا الخاطئ 

http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack02.mp3 


ترنيمة وسط البحر الهايج 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack03.mp3 


ترنيمة دق باب القلب يوما 

http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack04.mp3 


ترنيمة قولى ياخاطئ امتى تتوب 

http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack05.mp3 


ترنيمة ثبت انظارك 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack06.mp3 


ترنيمة علشان ايه 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack07.mp3 


ترنيمة كنيستى 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack08.mp3 


ترنيمة من الاعماق ياربى 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack09.mp3 


ترنيمة يسوع انت تعلم 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack10.mp3 


ترنيمة لما دعانى ربى 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack11.mp3 


ترنيمة يا جميع المتعبين 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack12.mp3 


ترنيمة اين انت يا ربى 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack13.mp3 


ترنيمة مش ممكن يرتاح قلبك وانت بعيد عن ربك 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack14.mp3 


ترنيمة مايحسن فى عينيك 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack15.mp3 


ترنيمة سامحنا يا فادينا 


http://tasbeha.org/media/index.php?s=Songs%2FArabic%2FPrayer%2Ftrack16.mp3


----------



## bisho2010 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

ترانيمروعة ودي مش لكن دة بجد


----------



## bisho2010 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

سوري يجماعة نسيت كلمة ودي مش مجملة لكن بجد


----------



## Meriamty (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم صلاة*



 راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 


​


----------



## bisho2010 (22 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

انا عايز ترانيم تاني


----------



## dodosameh (15 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

ترانيم روعة


----------



## كوك (16 أبريل 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

مرررررررررررررررررررسى  اوى


----------



## فريد_فايز (2 مايو 2008)

*رد على: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

راائع جداااا 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك


----------



## جيرمان ملاك (22 يوليو 2008)

*رد: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

يا ليتنى احبك


----------



## لحن الحياة (14 ديسمبر 2008)

*رد: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

حلو اوى 
شكررررررررررررررررا


----------



## Boutros Popos (20 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

*موضوع رائع جداً *
*و يستحق التقييم يا* 
*جورج كرسبو*​


----------



## توبنى فاتوب (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

*ترانيم جميلة بس مش بينفع احملها لانها بتتسمع على الموقع بس ,بس هو موضوع جميل لانة فى حلقات الصلاة بتنفع الترانيم دى خالص,وربنا يعوض تعب محبتك.*
*ياريت المرة الجاية تتحمل.*


----------



## النهيسى (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*رد: شريط ترانيم صلاة*

*شكرا جدا جدا للترانيم الجميله

الرب يباركك​*


----------

